# vnetbios.vxd error after install win98



## georgeg

Yebo Gogo,

I installed windows 98 on a PC this w/end after uninstalling a win2000 operating system. During bootup an error comes up that say the vnetbios.vxd file is missing or corrupt, try re-install. Where does this file resides and how does one fix it.

Tx,
GeorgeG


----------



## johnwill

Did you format completely and then install fresh?

On a Google search, I found that several people have had similar issues, and the file in question can be found here: http://www.network-drivers.com/drivers/23/23633.htm

I'd try downloading it and sticking it into the correct directory, perhaps that will help. I'm sure it goes in either \WINDOWS or \WINDOWS\SYSTEM, but I really don't know which place.


----------



## georgeg

*Vnetbios.vxd Error After Install Win98 Resolved*

YEBO GOGO,

TX, FOR THE TIP, I'D COPIED IT INTO THE SYSTEM FOLDER AND GONE WAS THE ERROR.

CHEERS :1angel:


----------



## johnwill

Well, that was easy. :grin:


----------

